# From a box of sticks...



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

To this! :doowapsta


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Very good ,is it a flyer or a display????Whats the wing span?

I used to build a lot of them many years ago but never got into flying them.

dick


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

dis is not the toy plane forum! 



you should come to my house and build some of these I inherited from my grandfather.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Lots of work goes into building one of those. Good job Gary.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

dicklaxt said:


> Very good ,is it a flyer or a display????Whats the wing span?
> 
> I used to build a lot of them many years ago but never got into flying them.
> 
> dick


Thanks dick. It's a full blown RC plane. This is considered a .40 size plane with a wing span of 59". And if youll notice the engine, its a four stroke, not one of those "whiney" 2 strokes. :tongue:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Lots of work goes into building one of those. Good job Gary.


Thanks Bobby. Yea, they are alot of work but this one wasnt too bad. I only have about 60 hours in it, where the one I'm currently flying has 170 hours in it.

I don't know why I never posted one of my plane builds here before. Theres a heck of alot of wood working involved in building these, not to mention the mechanical, electronics and the end result of something that flys!

Hard to explain that feeling of taking a box of sticks and turning it something I fly!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Been there, done that. My first plane went from a box of sticks, to a pretty decent plane, then back to a box of sticks on it's first flight. Had an experiance flyer get it up away for me, then I took the stick and within 30 seconds not only destroyed the plane, but almost hurt another person. Sold the rest of the RC gear on the spot. You guys make it look easy, but I know better ! IT'S NOT !!
I noticed the push rod tubes right off. No such thing when I was crashing them. Nice plane. Post up your big boy !


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> Thanks Bobby. Yea, they are alot of work but this one wasnt too bad. I only have about 60 hours in it, where the one I'm currently flying has 170 hours in it.
> 
> I don't know why I never posted one of my plane builds here before. Theres a heck of alot of wood working involved in building these, not to mention the mechanical, electronics and the end result of something that flys!
> 
> *Hard to explain that feeling of taking a box of sticks and turning it something I fly*!


Kinda like the feeling of taking a piece of old ugly firewood and making a beautiful vase, pen, ring box , goblet,or what ever out of it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> Been there, done that. My first plane went from a box of sticks, to a pretty decent plane, then back to a box of sticks on it's first flight. Had an experiance flyer get it up away for me, then I took the stick and within 30 seconds not only destroyed the plane, but almost hurt another person. Sold the rest of the RC gear on the spot. You guys make it look easy, but I know better ! IT'S NOT !!
> I noticed the push rod tubes right off. No such thing when I was crashing them. Nice plane. Post up your big boy !


This one is a Sig Four Star 60 with a Saito 100 in it. Plenty of horse power. LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Kinda like the feeling of taking a piece of old ugly firewood and making a beautiful vase, pen, ring box , goblet,or what ever out of it.


If I had a garage I'd be into wood working big time! Before my current job I was a Journeyman carpenter. Back when I was a kid my dad and I built 4 boats. I love whacking away at wood.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Were the fuselage sides cut out in the kit or did you cut them?

dick


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

They came laser cut.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Neat work, Gary..."been there...TRIED that"..LOL.. Never could complete one of them things. Tried my hand at boat building kits a couple of years back...same results...just aint got the patience.. Son gave me a cool 'ready-made' a couple of Christmases ago....we took it down to church parking lot..launched her..I gave her one neat swoop and flew her straight into the upright goal posts on the field...Same results as above...a pile of sticks... Think I better stick with stuff that just 'lays' there...:rotfl:

Congrats on your work...that 60 incher is a BIG booger...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Neat work, Gary..."been there...TRIED that"..LOL.. Never could complete one of them things. Tried my hand at boat building kits a couple of years back...same results...just aint got the patience.. Son gave me a cool 'ready-made' a couple of Christmases ago....we took it down to church parking lot..launched her..I gave her one neat swoop and flew her straight into the upright goal posts on the field...Same results as above...a pile of sticks... Think I better stick with stuff that just 'lays' there...:rotfl:
> 
> Congrats on your work...that 60 incher is a BIG booger...


Hi Jim. The big planes wing span is 71" and smaller one is 60". And yes, they take some learning to fly! lol


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Gary...excellent work! Where are you flying?? I flew RC sailplanes down in Corpus many moons ago. Lots of fun...actually hit a moving car one day! lol


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

71" Wingspan with a 100? That things a monster! Awesome work Gary!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> Gary...excellent work! Where are you flying?? I flew RC sailplanes down in Corpus many moons ago. Lots of fun...actually hit a moving car one day! lol


Scobe field on the west side of Houston. Its a pretty nice field.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bretticu$ said:


> 71" Wingspan with a 100? That things a monster! Awesome work Gary!


lol, yea it is! Unlimited vertical is no problem.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Pics from the maiden flight today.


----------

